# 1898 Hat - notes, compilation to date (K)



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I've gone through nearly all the "1898 hat" messages found on a KP search. Whew!

At least two KP-ers have posted messages since January with attached help documents. I was researching the know-how material located in the search before I dive into making one of these hats. While I was "researching", I copied bits into a working file. 

The attached download has many/most of your creative comments, link to the pattern, links to compilations/notes others have posted, "FAQs", and KP forum's replies regarding adjustments for differents sizes. I'm sure you will recognize that there could be much more. There's little on types of yarn for one. Use the search tool on KP to find pictures if you need colorful ideas. Ha!

If you find errors or misleading info, please let me know.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, CKnits, and thanks to all who posted their tips.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for this! Well done!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you, CKnits, for the work you have done.
I don't follow patterns well, but I can look at a picture, so I did my version. I didn't do the double flap, just the top half, that way I didn't have to fold and pick up the two lot of stitches. I used a 4 ply wool doubled and 5mm needles. The result was great and very quick to do.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I forgot to thanks for your PDF download. I love it. Thanks.


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for doing the work and taking the time.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, thank you for sharing all your notes; this will be very helpful to me when I try this out!!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

This is a wonderful reference. Thanks so much!
Yesterday I took my knitting to the doctor's office planning to make some headway while waiting. Well, you can guess what happened. My 1898 Hat was deluged with admiration and questions. I actually had to tink two rows! Good thing I took a finished one with me to pass around.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for putting this together. Much appreciated!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW! GREAT job on this. It must've taken you a bunch of time.
Thanks loads for it. I've bookmarked and saved a copy to my computer


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alto53 said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing all your notes; this will be very helpful to me when I try this out!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thnx so much for this document!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I have downloaded your notes. This is one hat that I really like knitting and it is so nice for cold weather.

You're very sweet to do all of this for us. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

what a wonderful, caring, thoughtful thing to do...thank you


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link and your help.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for all you wonderful work.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! This is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for taking your time to put this together. It's a wonderful aid to anyone making this hat.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I can tell you put a lot of work into this-- Thanks.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for organizing this. have bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. It will help many of us&#128075;


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks CKnits for this. This is a hat I intend to make for my boss (former seaman, but still does inspections on ships). Your notes will be very helpful!!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for posting the info. I bookmarked it. I know it will come in handy.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

thank you, CKnits

this was quite an undertaking on your part

and much appreciated.....GOOD JOB !!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

You are all very welcome for any work I put into the file! I consider it a tiny bit a pay back for what I get from this site. And...it's your work building it, really. Don't forget that there is real meat within those copied "notes". Those include a rewrite/simplification of the pattern, another compilation of notes, plus many experiences knitting the cap.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just yesterday after reading 2-3 more topics about this hat, I decided I neeaded to make one, sooner rather then later. Printed it out yesterday and will now add your notes to it. Thanks for doing all the leg work!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for this and for sharing.


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks CKnits for all of your research and careful attention to detail. I have saved this document for reference.

I just knit this hat over the weekend and while it was intended for someone else, once I put it on, it was mine. I am choosing to think of it as a practice piece or a sample to use for adjusting sizes as needed. Nice project for Christmas presents and quickly knit to boot!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

A big thank you!!! I have placed it in my bookmarks. This will save time when I do my first 1898 hat :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nowwhat14 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for all your time putting this together. I have made a number of these hats, using the hints found here. Everyone loves them! Again, you have made it much easier for us.


----------



## lakeleboeuf (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, Cknits! I just started my first 1898 Hat a couple days ago, and trying to gather all the helpful posts is a job in itself! Thank you for the compilation......will make it SO much easier!


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for all your hard work - greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you for taking your valuable time to gift us with this information....very appreciated


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for your consideration and hard work.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

CKnits said:


> I've gone through nearly all the "1898 hat" messages found on a KP search. Whew!
> 
> At least two KP-ers have posted messages since January with attached help documents. I was researching the know-how material located in the search before I dive into making one of these hats. While I was "researching", I copied bits into a working file.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing the compilation. I have been printing everyday and it is nice to have it all together. Carole


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to compile all this work into one document for us. You're the greatest! :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much. Your work is very, very appreciated!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much! I haven't made this hat yet, but I'll go into it with loads of confidence, thanks to you :~).


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you.Now I know I will make one. Can't wait to put all this info to use.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the work! those pages are going into my printed- copies binder.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for putting everything together.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

A Big thanks and agree with all the other thankful KPRs


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you, I will start the hat soon and I know this will be a great help.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

that is a very good idea putting that together ! thx muchly - i thought there was a youtube video showing how she makes them ? somewhere also ???


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

barbbfly said:


> that is a very good idea putting that together ! thx muchly - i thought there was a youtube video showing how she makes them ? somewhere also ???


Yes, and very helpful for your first hat:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you for your help


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

CKnits said:


> I've gone through nearly all the "1898 hat" messages found on a KP search. Whew!
> 
> At least two KP-ers have posted messages since January with attached help documents. I was researching the know-how material located in the search before I dive into making one of these hats. While I was "researching", I copied bits into a working file.
> 
> ...


The links do not work for me is there a trick


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

JeanBess, which links are not working?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

CKnits said:


> JeanBess, which links are not working?


From the form on pg 1 that I downloaded


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Looked at it, but will need more time with it. I also see hyperlinks that don't launch. Will work more on it tomorrow. Thanks for raising the issue.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

JeanBess, Would you please download this pdf file and test that the links work? Thank you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

CKnits said:


> JeanBess, Would you please download this pdf file and test that the links work? Thank you.


Thank you that works what did you do


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Short ans: Reviewed and changed configuration/format settings in my word processor for an option that "exports to pdf".

On the original file attached in this msg, I had used an add-on printer driver to print/create the pdf file from the word processor. Other pdf files' hyperlinks, where the file had different origins, worked for me, so I was guessing the pdf printer driver was funky (for my purposes). There seems to be something in the printer driver that strips out the "goto" hyperlink info making it "print" text only, although leaving the underlined blue font. So... I've probably got lots of other files that won't be 100% *if* they have hyperlinks in them. 

The hyperlinks in the original pdf file do work for me, but I have to highlight the link's text string, right click and choose item to open in the browser. That gives a (Google) search result page, so I then have to pick out the correct site. Too much clicking; sadly!    

By trial and error, I tweaked the format settings in an 'export to pdf' option within the word processor formatting. I use OpenOffice for Linux. Finally got a pdf file where the links would work. 

Thank you for reporting issues and testing this latest file. I'll need to create a new KP msg to alert others who may have grabbed the file from the original msg last Spring. There's been continuing threads on this hat pattern, so the collection of comments in my file won't be up to date. The links will likely be the best part over time. Make sure you look for helpful files from others too if you don't already have them. I recommend the pattern notes by Jessica-Jean and think they are referenced in the download. There are several others who also have provided general notes and pattern adjustments - adjusting sizes of hat and different yarns.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Update; downloadable pdf file with operative hyperlinks can be found at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385123-1.html


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for all the work and for sharing this with us. Very generous and much appreciated!&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128521;


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

You did a lot of work.... Thank you...


----------

